# 78 1/8"



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gross, unofficial, only 3/8" deducts. My son-in-law's buck from WY area 93.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Extra nice lope right there!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice, I love the extra nub on the left side. Congrats.--------SS


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice some day I would love to hunt them Congrats to your son in law.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Dang! I guess the hunt has already started. I have the same tag and same area. I've been so dang busy I can't keep all the hunts and life sorted out. I'll get up there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> Dang! I guess the hunt has already started. I have the same tag and same area. I've been so dang busy I can't keep all the hunts and life sorted out. I'll get up there.


I don't think there's quite as many as there was a while ago. Lots of time left although. Good luck.


----------



## buckley (Aug 14, 2011)

what part of wyoming do you live in goob?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice buck! (Guess we can skip the "Can you spot the antelope?" thing huh?)

Just given ya crap goob! you're the best!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

buckley said:


> what part of wyoming do you live in goob?


southwest


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Nice buck! (Guess we can skip the "Can you spot the antelope?" thing huh?)
> 
> Just given ya crap goob! you're the best!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

well congrats


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice buck! Congrats to the son in law. Those boys sure do look like they are pretty proud of pa as well.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a good one! Would love to get up there to hunt those critters someday.


----------



## buckley (Aug 14, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> buckley said:
> 
> 
> > what part of wyoming do you live in goob?
> ...


i have property in southwest wyoming, and im hoping to move up there soon


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dang nice lope goob!

hey, someone wipe his nose.... please.  



... kids, gotta love em! 8)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You know what they say.....the booger makes the boy. Dont wipe his nose, thats what shirt sleeves are for!--------SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet goat congrats!


----------

